# UH-1 "Left Bank"



## salutewwii (Jun 8, 2021)

All,
Looking for pictures of the "Left Bank" setup in a UH-1 during Vietnam. I put a blurb below from an article I found describing it. I build displays for combat Vets (aviators) and need pics of this system to identify parts. I've found a couple but nothing close-up enough to identify anything. Any help is greatly appreciated.

By Command History Office, USAICoE July 7, 2015:
"In mid-1967, specially-configured UH-1 helicopters with LEFT BANK direction-finding equipment were assigned directly to the 1st Cavalry and 4th Infantry divisions in Vietnam. The helicopters were flown by division pilots with on-board ASA operators whose mission was to locate and target time-sensitive enemy threats."


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 8, 2021)

Here's some info that has a few names that you might be able to track and get into contact with for more info. 
Information on helicopter or incident 68-15246


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2021)

You've probably seen these

"Left Bank' slick doing the pooper snooper thing. Project Left Bank was an Army program that put some ears in t… | Vietnam war, Vietnam war photos, Vietnam veterans
AB1FF you need to scroll down about 2/3 of the way down
Photographs of Vietnam by Bob Herring


----------



## salutewwii (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks guys....yeah....maybe I can track down someone who knows more with this info. Much appreciated.


----------

